# Scientific Study Proves Second Hand Vapor is Not Harmful



## kimbo (8/9/15)

Levels of several volatile organic compounds (VOC) were measured in indoor air, normal exhaled breath, smoke of tobacco cigarettes, exhaled breath of smokers after taking cigarette puffs, e-cigarette aerosol and exhaled breath of vapers after taking e-cigarette puffs.

*Is second hand vapor dangerous? *

*According to the research, the answer is no!*

The results of the study shown in the chart below (nd = not detected) indicate that e-cigarette aerosol alone contains less volatile organic compounds (VOC) than normal exhaled breath as well as normal indoor air.

Click to enlarge:





*Second hand vapor, or “Exhaled Breath” as referred to in the study, show that the volatile organic compounds are equal to or less than normal exhaled breath.*

The amount of VOC’s in second hand vapor is so low that Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos ,cardiologist and avid e-cigarette and vaping researcher, was quoted as saying “I calculated 17 and 25 VOCs in the 2 e-cigarettes tested, 36 VOCs in indoor air and 42 in normal (non-smoking, non-vaping) exhaled breath. Tobacco cigarette smoke contained 86 VOCs, and exhaled breath after smoking similarly contained a large number of VOCs. As I said, not all VOCs are toxic but, interestingly, there were cases of toxic compounds present in the exhaled breath but not in the e-cigarette aerosol. For example, isoprene, which is listed as a carcinogenic compound in California Proposition 65 (I hope the CEH is reading this comment), is present ONLY in exhaled breath (even in normal exhaled breath), but not in e-cigarette aerosol.”

Will this be the study that finally makes lawmakers and politicians’ realize that second hand vapor is not harmful?

http://vapeaboutit.com/scientific-study-proves-second-hand-vapor-is-not-harmful/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (8/9/15)

Sorry @Alex i see you posted the same


----------



## Alex (8/9/15)

kimbo said:


> Sorry @Alex i see you posted the same



no worries


----------

